# Finally Finished



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I posted a pic of a crooked log I cut a while back. I finally got around to finishing it. Here are the pics. The log was slit down the entire center. I put 1" thick bow ties on both sides. Each of the 4
stump legs are held on by 4 1" dowls that are 6" long. Goes to show not all bad logs need to be fire wood.

It is cherry with walnut ties.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Cool looks great, good job! I specifically like the bowtails and the contrast of the different woods.


----------



## bama20a (May 3, 2010)

That does look great:thumbsup:,good to see something like that other than firewood.
Can you explain how to get the bow ties in like that?
I've got a small project I'm wanting to do,With inlay's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I made templates first. Then I started the ties by using an inlay kit witch comes with an 1/8" bit. The bit will not cut very deep. After cutting the template I used a jig saw to over cut the patern. Then I used a flush trim bit with a bearing. That made the ties. 
To cut the hole I used a 3/4" O.D. collet with a 3/8" spiral bit. Set depth at 1". Peices fit perfect.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought that was pretty neat when I first saw your slab on CL. I'm already saving turning stock for future projects, now I'm going to have to look even harder before I take a chain saw to my firewood pile.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*Bowties*

That looks real nice done that way! Is it cherry with walnut bowties?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, great work. That's a beautiful use of the log. Very impressive.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks cool, the bowties really add some style!


----------

